# Choosing a Camera..?



## rakesh-the gilli (Apr 14, 2008)

Guys.. I am planing to buy a digital camera and i have shortlisted 2 ones. Please give your feedback and also suggestions. My budget is around 12000. If any suggestions please suggest only products from Sony and Canon.

Canon A570IS
Sony W120

Which one to buy..?


----------



## pannaguma (Apr 14, 2008)

comparing just the brand names, canon blows sony out of the water.

i have canon ixus 850 IS, quite satisfied........


----------



## aadipa (Apr 14, 2008)

How about spending little more to grab a [URL="*www.jjmehta.com/products/canona720is.html"]Canon A720 IS [/URL]

Canon A series is very good, and 6x optical of 720IS is very handy. Camera is not too big, fits perfect in hand and works good with basic settings, and as you get used to photography, there are manual settings too (Manual settings allow much greator control over pictures, and they generally come in higher end cams only).


----------

